# Need A Balaclava



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I am looking for a Balaclava not a Bandana or facemask. I mainly want a really breathable one that doesn't freeze and allows me to breath very heavily. But I don't want a big hole like Airhole face masks, I just want a plain Balaclava that breaths well and doesn't freeze or on with a really thin layer around the mouth. The two closest things I have now is this On Sale Red Ninja Clava Facemask Black - Mens 2011 Facemasks Bandanas Banditos Gators Clothing Accessories re8ninbk11 and this On Sale Volcom Shred Facemask Black - Mens 2012 Facemasks Bandanas Banditos Gators Clothing Accessories vo8shrbk12 

Just help me out a little.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

UA hood? /10char


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That was the other option too. I just don't know how breathable it is, and if it fogs your goggles up. Do you know either of those, cause if it doesn't fog and is breathable then I'm for sure getting that.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Go http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/11124-epic-bandanna-face-maskthread.html there and search for it. Many people swear by it. I just bought these and they should be arriving here soon. Coal M.T.F. Gaiter from Dogfunk.com Airhole Colour Mask from Dogfunk.com 

I know you didn't want an Airhole, but I thought they looked cool, I love green, so I bought one.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The best way to avoid fogging up your goggles is either to get a balaclava that doesn't go under your goggles, or to make sure that the balaclava has holes in the nose/mouth area for breathing.

The UA mask is good for warmer weather (~22ºF and above), but will freeze up on you and get stiff in colder weather. In my opinion, the stretchy neoprene balaclavas are best. They can get a bit warm, though.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That is my main concern, I just want something like the UA that is breathable and doesn't fog up. But I can't find any normal Balaclava with little wholes by the mouth. That would be ideal.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ThunderChunky said:


> That is my main concern, I just want something like the UA that is breathable and doesn't fog up. But I can't find any normal Balaclava with little wholes by the mouth. That would be ideal.


get out of the snowboard fashion shops and into a real workwear shop


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Not quite following you


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> allows me to breath VERY heavily


You boarding or something else? :laugh: :dunno:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

grafta said:


> You boarding or something else? :laugh: :dunno:


Lmao:laugh:, My resort is really flat on the top and you have to skate in order to get from one end to the other so I get a little winded. Good ole NY


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha, glad you've got a sense of humour!

I got a nice balaclava from MEC, but have def seen some good ones at generic outdoor/hunting places and like legallyillegal said workwear joints about the place.

Shouldn't be too hard to find


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I look around thanks guys.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

*snowboard face masks, balaclava*

There are a number of great balaclavas now on the market that are light weight and breathable. The two we are aware of are by Airhole and Bula


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Neff's "fuzzy" face mask has worked well for me on the occassions I've needed it in Utah. Warm and actually has 3 small holes. Sounds to me like you're more interested in a neoprene balaclava, but in my experience a helmet/beanie and a mask are the way to go. More versatile and easier to mix and match for the weather conditions.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but I like Airhole stuff! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Just replaced my worn out MEC 'clava with a Bula helmet jobbie... will see how it holds up.

Don't like my airhole all that much... it's a tie-up scarf type thing


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a Black Strap Balaclava. I don't wear my other facemasks anymore cause this one is the best. It looks like a ninja mask, it stays in one place, it's breathable, and it's in a color I like.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea I just use airholes. They suck with a helmet though so I just use a balaclava and don't cover my nose. The Volcom face thing is pretty good.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

In my experience anything that gets tucked under the goggles will cause them to fog up as soon as you breath out your mouth. Breathing out of your nose is all good in theory, but sometimes it just isint possible.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm rocking the UA ninja mask 2.0, doesn't fog my goggles even while under them (although, my goggles are fucking awesome, so many it would fog my electrics or smiths). It keeps me warm in super low temps, hasn't frozen at all unlike the 1.0, which even still, rarely froze. I'm a big fan. My only complaint is it should be a few inches longer.. but my jacket does perfectly fine protecting what it doesn't.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

grafta said:


> Just replaced my worn out MEC 'clava with a Bula helmet jobbie... will see how it holds up.
> 
> Don't like my airhole all that much... it's a tie-up scarf type thing


You're talking about the style called "Tie-Ups" they have balaclavas and more styles. 

Balaclava - Unisex - Shop


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> You're talking about the style called "Tie-Ups" they have balaclavas and more styles.
> 
> Balaclava - Unisex - Shop


Yeah, I know they have balaclavas too. I just don't like having the 'hole' in a specific place. I like to be able to pull up the face part to wherever suits how cold/shitty the conditions are. On chin if it's not bad, over mouth if its a little colder, over nose if its really cold/sleeting. I know you can do this with air hole masks, but i'll roll with my $15 plain black joint for now


----------



## andiecandyglass (Jan 5, 2013)

*Best neck balaclava*

I've been using bandanas for quite sometime and they would get wet and freeze. Not very comfortable. I recently purchased this Neff balaclava which is 96% Polyester and 4% Spandex. Best thing I've ever purchased. Kept me warm and was way dryer than a bandana.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

*balaclavas, tie ups, standard, facemasks, snowboarding*

So what do people prefer to wear to keep their heads warm? Us personally we wear Balaclavas, the light weight kind. there are a number of other types that most people have said about in here like:

tie-ups
facemasks
balaclavas
scarfs
tubes

What are the benefits and disadvantages to each? People have discussed fogging up googles from Balaclavas, tie-ups that freeze etc


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

Did u check any of the NXTZ stuff?


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

NXTZ // Active Lifestyle / Technical Recreation


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

sxdaca said:


> NXTZ // Active Lifestyle / Technical Recreation


Hey they seem to be fair priced and some great designs dude


----------



## JordanAK (Jan 6, 2013)

airblaster terryclava


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SAddiction said:


> So what do people prefer to wear to keep their heads warm? Us personally we wear Balaclavas, the light weight kind. there are a number of other types that most people have said about in here like:
> 
> tie-ups
> facemasks
> ...


My newest and most favorite item. When it's warm I just wear it under my helmet, it's so versatile, you can cover it in snow, take it in the lodge and after a beer its dry again (ok maybe not in the PNW, but here in CO hehe). I want to get like 4 more of these mofos. Merino just owns.

Merino keeps you cool when you are warm but a thin layer keeps you plenty warm when its cold. The only downside is the $$/durability, which is why I want 4, because the performance can not be matched.


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

+1 for Buff Wool


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> My newest and most favorite item. When it's warm I just wear it under my helmet, it's so versatile, you can cover it in snow, take it in the lodge and after a beer its dry again (ok maybe not in the PNW, but here in CO hehe). I want to get like 4 more of these mofos. Merino just owns.
> 
> Merino keeps you cool when you are warm but a thin layer keeps you plenty warm when its cold. The only downside is the $$/durability, which is why I want 4, because the performance can not be matched.


Cool product dude


----------

